# Hgh mwf



## Trump (Jul 15, 2018)

I am bored of ed injections has anyone everytime weekly dose in just 3 days. If so how would you dose it them days. I am thinking 10iu each day MWF


----------



## Oblivious (Jul 15, 2018)

HGH has a very short half life, EOD might do the job or it might not, but its better to have it in your system longer thus daily injections. 
Rich piana was at a point where he injected daily every 2 hours


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2018)

No way around it. Why hamper the effects of a very expensive compound?

everyday.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2018)

Well since we all pretty much use the same amount..can use slin pin as pinning in squeezed tummy?


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Well since we all pretty much use the same amount..can use slin pin as pinning in squeezed tummy?



is that a question?


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 16, 2018)

Trump said:


> I am bored of ed injections has anyone everytime weekly dose in just 3 days. If so how would you dose it them days. I am thinking 10iu each day MWF



No way of knowing the dose without knowing what you are dealing with (china black tops
or USA pharma grade etc ) . EOD will work with good stuff, amount depends on quality and what you are after.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> is that a question?




Lol kind of as I always mention a slin pin but forget most dudes can’t use it lol 

but...when I used HGH...we don’t normally pin tons so a slin pin works and I pinched my belly to pin...

soooo..question is/was..can a guy use the slin pin?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 16, 2018)

If so...using a slin everyday is nothing


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> If so...using a slin everyday is nothing


 I use slin pin still can’t be bothered. Done nearly a year got 2 boxes left will just finish these and have a break


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> No way around it. Why hamper the effects of a very expensive compound?
> 
> everyday.



i have read people doing it but I havnt read it on here. There for in my opinion it doesn’t work. I gonna just finish up what I got then take a break. What I got will take me up to a year on plus a month I think


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> No way of knowing the dose without knowing what you are dealing with (china black tops
> or USA pharma grade etc ) . EOD will work with good stuff, amount depends on quality and what you are after.



Chinese generics not sure what colour the top has to do with anything though??


----------



## PeterT (Jul 16, 2018)

They have black, blue, and gold tops. I have bought from a Chinese seller, They are not bad.


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2018)

PeterT said:


> They have black, blue, and gold tops. I have bought from a Chinese seller, They are not bad.



Mine are green I was told green are the best, better than Pharma grade


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 16, 2018)

Trump said:


> Mine are green I was told green are the best, better than Pharma grade



You think green top chink growth is better then seros?????

Hahahaha....ha

I have a nice bridge in Brooklyn I could sell you too. Sorry dude, no chinese generics are better then real pharm grade HGH.


----------



## Trump (Jul 16, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You think green top chink growth is better then seros?????
> 
> Hahahaha....ha
> 
> I have a nice bridge in Brooklyn I could sell you too. Sorry dude, no chinese generics are better then real pharm grade HGH.



I wasn’t actually being serious regarding the colour of the top. They are green with a hint of sarcasm


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 17, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lol kind of as I always mention a slin pin but forget most dudes can’t use it lol
> 
> but...when I used HGH...we don’t normally pin tons so a slin pin works and I pinched my belly to pin...
> 
> soooo..question is/was..can a guy use the slin pin?



I guess I always assumed that’s what everyone was using.


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 17, 2018)

Trump said:


> Chinese generics not sure what colour the top has to do with anything though??



just was using color as a example. Quality varies so much that one guy might run 10units ed while someone with way better quality can get same results with 5 units eod.


----------

